# Button Handling in JSP mit Java-Backend



## lokly (10. Okt 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine Liste mit Werten die dynamisch aus einer Textdatei ausgelesen werden. Die Verwaltung der Textdatei übernimmt eine Java-Klasse, die Anzeige des Inhaltes übernimmt eine JSP Seite. 
Jetzt will ich über einen Button klick einen bestimmten Wert aus der Textdatei löschen. Das ganze scheitert weil ich nicht wirklich weiß, wie ich den ausgewählten Wert an eine Java Methode übergeben kann. 

Unten aufgeführt ist eine vereinfachte Darstellung. Wenn der Button geklickt wird, dann soll auf der Konsole der Wert stehen, es kommt aber immer null. 

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen und mir zeigen wie es richtig gemacht wird? 


```
<html>
    <head>
        <title>Test</title>
    </head>
    <body>
        <form method="post">
            <div name="exclude1">Wert oder Text 1</div>
            <input type="submit" value="exclute" onclick="javascript:exclude1();">
            <div name="exclude2">Wert oder Text 2</div>
            <input type="submit" value="exclute" onclick="javascript:exclude2();">
        </form>
    </body>
    
    <script type="text/javascript">
                    function exclude1() {
    <%
        String wert = request.getParameter("exclude1");
        System.out.print("wert: "+wert);
        out.print("wert: "+wert);
    %>}
            function exclude2() {
    <%
        String wert2 = request.getParameter("exclude2");
        System.out.print("wert: "+wert2);
        out.print("wert: "+wert2);
    %>}
            
    </script>
    
</html>
```


----------



## lokly (11. Okt 2013)

Kann mir hier keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## Attila (12. Okt 2013)

Hier ist ein Beispiel:
Use Bean in JSP Page


----------

